
'Living drug' offers hope to terminal blood cancer patients - spking
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-48706822
======
ChrisSD
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20240106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20240106)

